# Stingray Submarine



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Can anyone direct me to someplace online where I can obtain information on the Gerry Anderson "Stingray" submarine?

In particular I'm looking for specs and possibly three view drawings.

Thanks.

Tory


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

This might be a good place to start....

http://www.fanderson.org.uk/forum/


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Fab Gear USA has a few items, don't know if any will be useful.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Loved Stingray.... always wanted an injection molded model of it. "Marina... aqua-Marina... why don't you whisper the words my heart is longing to hear" Really liked that show.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

A fan mag printed plan,front and side elevations which were drawn by Phil Ray,it was called S.I.G. and it had many great Anderson vehicles in the centerfold,I know I definitely have the large set of prints they did of Stingray along with Supercar,Fireball and the SPV but they are to big for my scanner,I will have a look through some of the issues I still have to see if I have the Stingray one

cheers,Gordon


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

take a look here:
http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/

the Phil Rae drawings were okay, not great. Like many Anderson subjects, there were so many different models, of all scales, and the didn't match all the time. It's up to you to pick your fave.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here you go









QUOTE=Nektu;4441084]
the Phil Rae drawings were okay, not great. Like many Anderson subjects, there were so many different models, of all scales, and the didn't match all the time. It's up to you to pick your fave. [/QUOTE]

That's very true. The 2nd photo is the large minature.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bummer. I was hoping to see a finished model.....leaving disappointed.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*swhite228* that is EXACTLY what I was looking for, many thanks!

Lloyd sorry to dissapoint, but the good news is I will hopefully have something you will enjoy in the not too distant future!

Tory


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Which episode of Star Trek was this in??

Sorry, I think Stingray is awesome. I have the large Wave vinyl kit to build one day.

Look forward to seeing some models here.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If you are planning to scratch build a Stingray I'll be very interested in seeing it!

One of these days I'd like to do an Argo from Captain Fathom (Yes I know about the resin kit)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't forget to use the right condensed typeface on the hull ... badly kerned!

This looks to be close: http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/helvetica/condensed-black/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Aurora-brat said:


> *swhite228* that is EXACTLY what I was looking for, many thanks!
> 
> Lloyd sorry to dissapoint, but the good news is I will hopefully have something you will enjoy in the not too distant future!
> 
> Tory


Then, I look forward to it. Stingray is my favorite of the Gerry Anderson series. :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone have a 3D drawing of it?????


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

This guy is building one:
http://www.therpf.com/f10/stingray-32-inch-master-build-151030/


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

You might look over Gary Pilsworth's paper model PDF of it. If I were building a model from scratch I think I'd build this first to familiarize myself with the design. All be it, I love paper models anyway.

http://dpileggispicks.com/


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice SWHITE. Those went right in my singray folder:thumbsup:.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

A number of my plastic scratch builds have been aided by paper model templates.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Guess what I'll be painting today


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Guess what I'll be painting today


Have 2 of those on my yet to be built stack along with a Wave Stingray kit.


----------

